

Twitter Is Working on a Way to Retrieve Your Old Tweets - hornokplease
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/07/24/twitter-is-working-on-a-way-to-retrieve-your-old-tweets/

======
ColinWright
Off hand, does anyone know what the current rate limit is for making searches
through the API? A quick Google search didn't find an answer, although it's
late here, and perhaps my Google-fu is on the blink.

 _Added in edit: I may have found it - does 150 calls/hr seem right?_

~~~
episod
The Search API's limits are more fluid than the REST API. It generally allows
for about 1 query per second.

